# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Eating too much red meat could increase the risk of Alzheimer's

## mad cow

> Eating too much red meat could increase the risk of Alzheimer's: Scientists warn build-up of iron may damage the brain  
> Brain-imaging shows iron build-up may cause oxidant damage to tissues 
> This disrupts nerve-signal communication and causes brain plaques
> Dietary changes could help prevent the onset of the disease
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz2cqBNSFaW 
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Three Words:
_Fresh American Seafood.
_
You might want to write that down somewhere before you forget it.

----------


## MelissaWV

Yeah the mercury and other toxins in seafood are much better in large quantities.

Moderation, and knowing where your food comes from.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Also news: drinking too much water at once can cause you to drown.

----------


## dannno

I've heard donating blood is a great way for men and post-menopausal women to lower their iron levels if they are too high and it simulates realistic scenarios in which ancient man would lose blood from injuries before we had bandages and whatnot.

If you're paying attention to other threads here, red meat is integral for good health. What's the point of avoiding Alzheimer's if it gives you a heart attack?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

*Studies Dispel Myth Of Cancer-causing Red Meat*Main Category: Nutrition / Diet
Also Included In: Cancer / Oncology
Article Date: 05 Jun 2007 - 1:00 PDT
Recent studies published in the journal_Cancer Science have disproved the common myth that consumption of red meat increases colorectal cancer risk. 

Published by the world's largest society publisher Wiley-Blackwell, the study also found that consumption of fish and fish products was similarly inversely related to the risk. 

High intake of red meat has traditionally always been associated with increased risk of colorectal cancer, especially in Western countries. There has recently been heightened interest in examining the role n-3 polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFA) plays in enabling colorectal cancer prevention further, as existing epidemiological findings are limited and inconsistent. 

Researchers have run a large case-control study in Japan, examining associations of meat, fish and fat intake with risk of colorectal cancer, paying particular attention to the subsite within the colorectum. The Fukuoka Colorectal Cancer Study - using a newly developed personal-computer software for registering semi quantitative food frequencies - found that intake of beef/pork, processed meat, total fat, saturated fat or n-6 PUFA showed no clear association with the overall or subsite-specific risk of colorectal cancer. 

Lead author, Dr. Yasumi Kimura from the Graduate School of Medical Sciences at Kyushu University said, "There was an almost significant inverse association between n-3 polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFA) intake and incidences of colorectal cancer, particularly in the distal colon." 

"This study provides further evidence that a diet with a high intake of fish and n-3 PUFA can help reduce the risk of colorectal cancer." 

The published findings not only disproves the common hypothesis that consumption of red meat increases colorectal cancer risk, the results also suggest that a high intake of fish may in fact decrease the risk- particularly in the case of distal colon cancer. 

About Cancer Science

Cancer Science (formerly Japanese Journal of Cancer Research) aims to present research that has a significant clinical impact on oncologists or that may alter the disease concept of atumor. The Journal publishes original articles and editorials, letters to the editor, review articles and reports describing original research in the fields of basic, translational and clinical cancer. Subject categories include: carcinogenesis, tumor biology and pathology, molecular biology and genetics, epidemiology and prevention, immunology and virology, experimental therapeutics, and clinical medicine. 

About Wiley-Blackwell 

Wiley-Blackwell was formed in February 2007 as a result of the merger between Blackwell Publishing Ltd. and John Wiley & Sons, Inc.'s Scientific, Technical, and Medical business. Together, the companies have created a global publishing business with deep strength in every major academic and professional field. Wiley-Blackwell publishes approximately 1,250 scholarly peer-reviewed journals and an extensive collection of books with global appeal. For more information on Wiley-Blackwell, please visit www.blackwellpublishing.com orwww.interscience.wiley.com_

----------


## dannno

Also, cannabis helps prevent and even reverses Alzheimer's and dementia.. which makes me think that it is related to inflammation... which can then be blamed on an inflammatory diet of carbs, grains and grain fed meats, rather than good pastured and grass fed meats.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Solution, donate blood. Positive side effect, you get cookies/pizza/ice cream/water oh, and save lives. I've been giving blood for years and love it. I recommend it. It even works as a yearly physical (well, not legally).

----------


## mad cow

> *Studies Dispel Myth Of Cancer-causing Red Meat*Main Category: Nutrition / Diet
> Also Included In: Cancer / Oncology
> Article Date: 05 Jun 2007 - 1:00 PDT
> Recent studies published in the journal[I]Cancer Science have disproved the common myth that consumption of red meat increases colorectal cancer risk. 
> 
> Published by the world's largest society publisher [B]Wiley-Blackwell, the study also found that consumption of fish and fish products was similarly inversely related to the risk. 
> 
> High intake of red meat has traditionally always been associated with increased risk of colorectal cancer, especially in Western countries. There has recently been heightened interest in examining the role n-3 polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFA) plays in enabling colorectal cancer prevention further, as existing epidemiological findings are limited and inconsistent. 
> 
> ...


The OP was about Alzheimer's,not Colon Cancer.

Maybe you forgot,do you have any Fishsticks in your freezer?

----------


## BlackTerrel

90% of these studies aren't worth much of anything.  Too much of anything is bad for you.  Live your life in moderation and you'll be fine.

----------


## malkusm

Was I the only one initially confused by the fact that this thread was started by mad cow?

----------


## eduardo89

> Was I the only one initially confused by the fact that this thread was started by mad cow?


Conflict of interest.

----------


## mad cow

> Conflict of interest.


Hardly.Although my screen name might affect some at such a subliminal level that they won't recognize or admit to it even as they are pulling into the parking lot at Red Lobster.

----------


## AFPVet

Dietary sources of iron aren't as much of a consequence as iron supplements or ingesting too much mineral iron from raw sources (e.g., unseasoned cookware). Incidentally, donating blood may temporarily lower iron counts, but it actually increases iron absorption since the body is trying to recover what was lost. Eventually, the body takes only the iron it needs and the uptake lowers.

Conversely, some people have genetic disorders that interfere with the regulation of iron and thus have high iron counts. So long as you're not sucking on raw iron or ingesting supplements, I wouldn't worry about this since the amount of red meat needed to equal a supplement is rather high.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Three Words:
> _Fresh American Seafood.
> _
> You might want to write that down somewhere before you forget it.


We're supposed to believe this coming from a mad cow? What skullduggery is this? 

Oh, never mind. I didn't see that someone already asked.

----------


## mad cow

> Solution, donate blood. Positive side effect, you get cookies/pizza/ice cream/water oh, and save lives. I've been giving blood for years and love it. I recommend it. It even works as a yearly physical (well, not legally).


Apropos of nothing,I thought I would mention that New Hampshire Has a vibrant Fresh Seafood Industry that is vitally important to the economic health of the entire State.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The OP was about Alzheimer's,not Colon Cancer.
> 
> Maybe you forgot,do you have any Fishsticks in your freezer?


Meh, so many bull$#@! articles out there trying to condemn red meat it's easy to grab the wrong one.
http://www.biblelife.org/myths.htm
The claims that red meats like beef, lamb, and pork are unhealthy are *myths with absolutely no basis in scientific studies or logical nutritional data. The reverse is actually true. Red meat with its natural fat is a very healthy food and heals the body of many diseases. These meats do not contain unnatural levels of hormones as stated by the numerous myths, distortions, and lies. Any hormone given to a steer is eliminated naturally by the animal's body well before slaughter. These meats do not contain unhealthy levels of pesticides. Any pesticide which may have been on the animal's food or sprayed on the animals to control pests is eliminated naturally by the animal before slaughter. Laws and meat inspections prevent the sale of red meat with any unhealthy level of hormones or pesticides.


*I would not be surprised if the author of the OP is a schill for teh FDA or special interests

----------


## Acala

If you are male, avoid iron supplements and food "enhanced" with added iron and you should be fine.  Probably also a good idea to lose some blood once in awhile.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Meh, so many bull$#@! articles out there trying to condemn red meat it's easy to grab the wrong one.
> http://www.biblelife.org/myths.htm
> The claims that red meats like beef, lamb, and pork are unhealthy are *myths with absolutely no basis in scientific studies or logical nutritional data. The reverse is actually true. Red meat with its natural fat is a very healthy food and heals the body of many diseases. These meats do not contain unnatural levels of hormones as stated by the numerous myths, distortions, and lies. Any hormone given to a steer is eliminated naturally by the animal's body well before slaughter. These meats do not contain unhealthy levels of pesticides. Any pesticide which may have been on the animal's food or sprayed on the animals to control pests is eliminated naturally by the animal before slaughter. Laws and meat inspections prevent the sale of red meat with any unhealthy level of hormones or pesticides.
> 
> 
> *I would not be surprised if the author of the OP is a schill for teh FDA or special interests


I've read quite a bit of this guys writing, HB, and have relaxed a bit about organics in general over the years.  He is concerned about gmo,  though.

----------


## Ender

> Meh, so many bull$#@! articles out there trying to condemn red meat it's easy to grab the wrong one.
> http://www.biblelife.org/myths.htm
> The claims that red meats like beef, lamb, and pork are unhealthy are *myths with absolutely no basis in scientific studies or logical nutritional data. The reverse is actually true. Red meat with its natural fat is a very healthy food and heals the body of many diseases. These meats do not contain unnatural levels of hormones as stated by the numerous myths, distortions, and lies. Any hormone given to a steer is eliminated naturally by the animal's body well before slaughter. These meats do not contain unhealthy levels of pesticides. Any pesticide which may have been on the animal's food or sprayed on the animals to control pests is eliminated naturally by the animal before slaughter. Laws and meat inspections prevent the sale of red meat with any unhealthy level of hormones or pesticides.
> 
> 
> *I would not be surprised if the author of the OP is a schill for teh FDA or special interests


On the nose.

Red meat, especially for Blood Type O's acts like a medicine to the body.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

An artist with Alzheimers over I believe seven years.

----------


## eduardo89

He forgot what he looks like?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> He forgot what he looks like?


Yes.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

The paintings were over five years. Here's an article on it.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/11752410/n...le-alzheimers/

----------


## oyarde

Well , I eat alot of red meat, on the bright side I have been mentally training myself for at least 30 yrs or so about all the things I want to forget. Appears to be working so far , then just in case I smoked a pack of cigarettes a day or more for 33 yrs. You learn to take the good with the bad

----------


## specsaregood

> If you are male, avoid iron supplements and food "enhanced" with added iron and you should be fine.  Probably also a good idea to lose some blood once in awhile.


If you don't lose some blood once in a while, you aren't much of a male.  Hell, I can't get through a months worth of yardwork without losing a bit.

----------


## jj-

> Dietary sources of iron aren't as much of a consequence as iron supplements or ingesting too much mineral iron from raw sources (e.g., unseasoned cookware). Incidentally, donating blood may temporarily lower iron counts, but it actually increases iron absorption since the body is trying to recover what was lost. Eventually, the body takes only the iron it needs and the uptake lowers.


Then how do you explain that blood donors live longer?

----------


## jj-

It's probably the iron. There have been recent studies that support the idea that iron increases the risk of Alzheimer.

Have some coffee with your meats, or shortly after, to reduce iron absorption, and also throughout the day.

Wheat flour is "enriched" with iron, so if you still want to eat wheat, finding a non-enriched wheat flour might be better.

Dairy and fruit are low in iron, so it would help if they're a big part of your diet.

----------


## pcosmar

Also,, too much Oxygen will kill you. as will too little.

If you are worried about Alzheimer's,, smoke more pot.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/1...n_1003981.html

----------


## trey4sports

yeah and was the red meat from grass-finished animals or pent-up cattle lot cows? Did the study differentiate between the two? I'd be willing to bet not. Details like this are integral to making bold statements like "Eating too much red meat could increase the risk of Alzheimer's."

----------


## tod evans

Does game count?

----------


## jj-

> yeah and was the red meat from grass-finished animals or pent-up cattle lot cows? Did the study differentiate between the two? I'd be willing to bet not. Details like this are integral to making bold statements like "Eating too much red meat could increase the risk of Alzheimer's."


If the cause is excess iron, it wouldn't matter what the animals are fed. Blood donors live longer, which suggests excess iron has overall bad health effects.

----------


## pcosmar

I get most of my Iron by subcutaneous injection. some by inhalation.

Grinder slash mostly.

----------


## willwash

> Was I the only one initially confused by the fact that this thread was started by mad cow?


eat mor chikin

----------


## oyarde

I am undecided, but plan to eat a bunch of red meat for dinner the next couple nights, I will get back with you

----------


## oyarde

> eat mor chikin


There are breeds of chickens that have black meat and organs, I have never eaten one though .I reckon that would be red meat ? The breast of a migratory bird is dark meat , that red meat too ?

----------


## jj-

> I am undecided, but plan to eat a bunch of red meat for dinner the next couple nights, I will get back with you


You can have some coffee within an hour if you're worried.

----------


## oyarde

> You can have some coffee within an hour if you're worried.


I drink it most of the day.

----------


## RickyJ

> Yeah the mercury and other toxins in seafood are much better in large quantities.
> 
> Moderation, and knowing where your food comes from.


Not all fish has high amounts of mercury. Fish is also considered "brain food" for a very food reason, people who eat lots of it tend to be smarter.

----------


## tod evans

> Not all fish has high amounts of mercury. Fish is also considered "brain food" for a very food reason, people who eat lots of it tend to be smarter.


Maybe that's my problem...

I don't care for fish....

----------


## MelissaWV

> Not all fish has high amounts of mercury. Fish is also considered "brain food" for a very food reason, people who eat lots of it tend to be smarter.


Of course, but my point was that if someone's going to avoid red meat altogether due to the "Alzheimer's risk," then they are not going to be better off fleeing to a diet heavy in local fish.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> If you don't lose some blood once in a while, you aren't much of a male.  Hell, I can't get through a months worth of yardwork without losing a bit.


I rub my knuckles, elbows, and knees raw a couple times a week in (MMA) heavy bag practice.  Does that count?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Nearly all of the studies I have read on alzheimers seem to have a common theme.  Good are things which improve circulation in the brain and activities which stimulate it (mental exercises).  Bad things are those which are bad for circulation or overall health. Those and genetics.

----------

